# Inside OS X 10.8 Mountain Lion GM: using iCloud as the smart, automated way to store documents



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 20, 2012)

Fairly sensible piece about iCloud and how it's progressing in the upcoming new OS from Apple:



> In Mountain Lion, developers can add iCloud's "Documents in the Cloud" features to their own apps, allowing users to access and edit documents stored in a central repository (Apple's iCloud servers), so there's no need to manually manage version control or sync updates between a user's computers or other devices.
> 
> Additionally, Apple supports cross platform editing of documents between iOS and OS X, erasing the boundaries and limitations of the conventional local file system, physically stored on a single device. While this may sound similar to basic cloud-based file sharing such as Dropbox or Apple's iDisk from ten years ago, it's a lot more sophisticated under the hood, particularly in terms of its app-based security model, as is described below.
> 
> Apple hasn't yet released support for "Documents in the Cloud" in its own OS X iWork apps including Pages, Numbers and Keynote because this feature requires the as-yet-unreleased OS X Mountain Lion. But last year, Apple updated its iWork apps to support the new features of OS X Lion after its public release, including Auto Save, Full Screen apps, Resume, and Versions. So it makes sense to expect new OS X updates to iWork as soon as Mountain Lion ships.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2012)

The dark side of this is that you can only get iCloud support if you sell your app in the OSX App Store. And you can only get your app in the app store if it meets the sandboxing requirements. While sandboxing is good for security, it means that some types of app (eg. those that require system-level access to networking, storage etc) will not be allowed and therefore cannot have iCloud integration.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 20, 2012)

The problem is Lion was such a bloated load of bollocks I rolled back to Snow Leopard...


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 20, 2012)

Will it be released on Wednesday?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

Probably if Lion's launch is anything to go by.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 22, 2012)

Mike Elgan writes about one of my pet hates Apple insists on pushing 'Skeuomorphic Design'
CultofMac


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2012)

I have to say I've only really bothered to think about this stuff because of the complaints, it's really not something I notice while using Apple apps generally...is it something that bothers most users?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like an almost certain Wednesday release now...


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Mike Elgan writes about one of my pet hates Apple insists on pushing 'Skeuomorphic Design'
> CultofMac


He's on the money too. Apple have created some beautiful interfaces, but stuff like this is ridiculous.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 24, 2012)

*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

I think people who worry about Apple's calendar having a paper or leather effect have far too much time on their hands...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks shit. I don't like using software that looks shit. It's not a complicated issue.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think people who worry about Apple's calendar having a paper or leather effect have far too much time on their hands...


It's fucking hideous, particularly the remnants of paper from an imagined previous page - catches my eye every time! 






At least we'll see the renaming of iCal to Calendar on this update.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 24, 2012)

You can change back to brushed aluminium if it upsets you.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2012)

Brushed metal hasn't been in OSX since 10.5


----------



## peterkro (Jul 24, 2012)

Brushed maybe not Ali yes,it's a hack:

http://macnix.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/change-mac-os-108-mountain-lion.html


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks guys I managed to change it - an option in systen preferences would've been nice. Now to tackle my iPad - hang on, aren't I going to need do this all over again tomorrow?  My head hurts


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It looks shit. I don't like using software that looks shit. It's not a complicated issue.



Seriously?? You lose sleep over this!? I doubt I've paid it much mind since the first time using the app! With podcasts I didn't even know it was there till I saw the pathetic cries of outrage about it. Like I said, too much time on your hands.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah. It keeps me awake at nights.  Seriously, bully for you and your lack of aesthetic prejudices, it must make things much easier, but as a design principle this is painfully tacky.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2012)

Where does he even in the slightest imply that he's losing sleep. I agree with FM fwiw - it's all a bit unnecessarily twee and well, a little shit.

Uncomfortable fit with the sleek and clean lines of the hardware too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

I just don't let trivial things like that get in the way of what I want to do with applications, seems a little odd to me to be hung up on crap like this.

Anyway, horses for courses...what 'feature' looks the most interesting in Mountain Lion?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 24, 2012)

speech & reminders/notifications for me.

Although I'll only update one machine for the first couple of weeks


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 24, 2012)

Confirmed as everyone knew for tomorrow. 20 dollars...not bad for a new operating system.


----------

